# question for traveling in texas



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

Howdy folks!

I do not have my chl yet and will be traveling tomorrow out of town. I have read House Bill 1815 and it says I am ok to travel with my pistol as long as it is out of sight. Is this correct? SHould i keep the ammo separate? If i am pulled over should I tell the LEO immediately?

Just trying to have my ducks in a row. Thanks!


----------

